

President Obama Weekly Address: Pass the USA Freedom Act - whoisthemachine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?awesm=ofa.bo_s6So&v=BLlKojPit0o

======
whoisthemachine
The message being pushed from the very top position of the US federal
government. I disagree with him on this issue fairly deeply, but it's
interesting to see.

